# 2008 ALTIMA HYBRID ENGINE SHUTTING OFF



## altima071 (Nov 30, 2011)

My Altima Hybrid (with high mileage) has been randomly stalling at higher speeds. The following Trouble Codes are appearing: P0AC4 and P0A94. I have had no problem driving around the city (only on highway). Both the front and back inverter/converter has been replaced and the engine is still shutting off. Does anyone know why this is happening and how it can be fixed? Thanks for your help.


----------



## 1on1 (Oct 19, 2015)

wondering if you fixed your problem..i have an 07 Altima hybrid..it died on me while driving and codes said "hybrid component"..took it to the stealership and they said I need a new throttle body even though I put one just 4 months ago, took it back to them to do the HYBRID IDLE RE-LEARN and it drove fine for another 4 months..now they are asking me $1.5K to replace the throttle body using their warrantied throttle body...incredible price, they wont budge on reducing the cost....and to think it took me 20 minutes to install it...anyway, any thoughts ?


----------

